# Land Between the Lakes (Kentucky)



## Geronimo (Oct 2, 2007)

Have any of you guys ever hunted it? I'm looking for some advice.

Thanks.


----------



## holdemlittlehook (Oct 23, 2007)

Full of turkeys and deer---I always went in from the Dover, Tn. side--the State leases farm land, and the farmer must leave a portion standing--soybeans, corn, winter wheat--whatever--I do not know the percent left--but large food plots for game--carry a compass--I got turned around following gobblers one morning and 4 hours later I was back to the truck.


----------



## Gulf Coast Outfitters (Oct 8, 2007)

I used to live up there, great area, you really cant go wrong anywhere in there. There are deer everywhere and a large population of turkey as well. What is your goal?


----------



## Emerald Ghost (Mar 11, 2008)

Geronimo Have any of you guys ever hunted it? I'm looking for some advice. Thanks.--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------Hey Geronimo, my wife has a relative in Tennessee who has hunted it and others I have talked to said it is chocked full of deer.Some folks encourage taking a boat.


----------



## bertram31 (Oct 7, 2007)

Sounds like public hunting. Is there a web site to get info?


----------



## Liquid Medication (Jun 2, 2008)

here is a link for info on hunting. i didnt hunt on it but i hunted Ft Campbell Army Base which is right beside it. FT Campbell is also loaded with big Deer and Turkeys as well. and the great thing is that if you limit out on state land, you are also able to kill on Ft Campbell and they dont go against your state tags. you can hunt it with either KY or TN liciense. it is also very easy to hunt on and you should also try to talk to local land owners. they are very nice and will let people hunt on their land. here are a few pics of some deer a few friends of mine have killed on Ft Campbell

<a href="http://www.lbl.org/Hunting.html">http://www.lbl.org/Hunting.html</a>


----------



## Geronimo (Oct 2, 2007)

I will be deer hunting more that likely with a bow. This will be my first trip up there and will be going around the 1st of November.


----------

